

Help We Got the Dreaded message from Google. - mattox123
http://www.shopforbags.com/
You know this one:<p>http://www.shopforbags.com/: Unnatural inbound links
"We've detected that some of the links pointing to your site are using techniques outside Google's Webmaster Guidelines.
We don't want to put any trust in links that are unnatural or artificial, and we recommend removing any unnatural links to your site. However, we do realize that some links may be outside of your control. As a result, for this specific incident we are taking very targeted action to reduce trust in the unnatural links. Yada, Yada Yada....<p>We had no idea our SEO company of 7 years was in the black hat link market. We are down about 2/3rds of our traffic and we are currently unranked on our major keywords.<p>Our understanding Google wants our new SEO company to painstakingly document on a  spreadsheet when and how we contacted every unnatural link. After 3 different times of emailing and a possible phone call we can resubmit for the links to be disavowed.<p>Issue is that we have approx 30,000 inbound links of which approx 4,000 are black hat. Is there a quick way to conquer this beast or does Google realistically expect, a site that has been operating for 9 years, to go through link by link without any control of the webmaster on the other end and get this done quickly.<p>Any ideas or thoughts that could get us back into Google's good graces quicker?<p>Appreciate the help in advance -M
======
mattox123
We have been contacting webmasters and putting the spreadsheet together for 2+
months and just wanted to post if there was an easier way to explain our story
to Google along with the spreadsheet and/or if anyone had been through the
same scenario, what can we expect.

We have gone though the links and are close to being finished. We hope this
doesn't happen again as we have had to cut back staff due to our traffic loss
resulting in revenue loss. Thoughts or experiences with resubmitting.

Thx -M

------
jaachan
This is just a link to the front page of a bag shop? Don't see Google even
mentioned there.

~~~
jgeorge
But they got you to click!

~~~
mattox123
That was never our intent.

